# Just a quick question



## KT (May 18, 2002)

Dear Peter
Sorry to bother you but just a quick question

If IVF/ICSI fails on several attempts - even though the protocol may be slightly different each time. Is it likely that there is a definite scientific reason which cannot be seen? (eg poor eggs, poor sperm, poor chromosomes) or could it just be that luck wasn't on your side that time? 

I know this may seem like a silly question - so sorry!

many thanks
Kerry


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

KT said:


> Dear Peter
> Sorry to bother you but just a quick question
> 
> If IVF/ICSI fails on several attempts - even though the protocol may be slightly different each time. Is it likely that there is a definite scientific reason which cannot be seen? (eg poor eggs, poor sperm, poor chromosomes) or could it just be that luck wasn't on your side that time?
> ...


----------

